# pinnock tunnel cornwall



## muppet (Oct 19, 2010)

visited by smiler and myself . 1173 yards long pinnock tunnel is part of a dissused railway between par and fowey opened in 1874 and closed in 1964 . its now used as a private road by imerys . took a bit of a trek but got there in the end on with pics





the start of tunnel the entire length is lit which is handy




the veiw back out gives you an idea of the gradiant








emergency exit only one of two lol




















everything is lagged in clay even the dog got coverd




amazing what grows in the middle of a tunnel












the other end




thanks for looking


----------

